# old compressor id help



## turneyreed

Friends, Thank God for these forums; it is impossible to find information about some things without some help from those who have been there.. a friend gave me an old small air compressor to see if i could get it working again for him. He's on a limited budget, plus, I just really enjoy doing what I can to keep some of these old tools going and back in service. This is a small one cylinder unit with the only identification marks of- a cast manufacturer's symbol of the letters F and M with a stylized bell between the letters. Also the letters T.P.C.O. followed by 500FM. It also has a stamped serial number of 27A39577. It has brass side fittings for the inlet and outlet; about 3/8" flare fittings I believe. Any help on this one would be greatly appreciated. And thanks again for creating and running this site. Reed Turney


----------



## bernietech

any chance of pictures from several views?


----------



## turneyreed

*photos..*

Friends-- had to wait til today to clean the little pump up with some #60 sand. Tried to show the little manufacturer's symbol; not sure if I was able to get close enough with my little point and shoot.. we'll see if this works.. and thanks for any help on this. Reed


----------



## turneyreed

Friends/ bernietech... if i put the last photo on my Windows Photo Gallery, i can see the F and M with the 'bell' in between the letters. This 'logo' may well be recognized by someone who has seen it along the way. For a size comparison, the pulley is a bit over 8 " diameter. Thanks again Reed


----------



## bernietech

thanks for the pictures. I won't be of much help in identifying the compressor. What size motor is used for power? Does it build up any pressure when running? what does the tank look like? My knowledge of compressor operation is minimal, see my post on this site about my vintage pelton. I am trying to get it going also. if it is anything like mine, it has brass reed valves uner the head. take a look at my pictures.

bernie


----------



## bernietech

try looking at this site also. I tried to post it on my last post, but screwed it up. this is a vintage compressor discussion on the garage journal forum



Vintage Air Compressors - The Garage Journal Board

bernie


----------



## turneyreed

bernietech-- the pump and motor were on a steel formed plate for mounting. motor is a Wagner Electric Corporation 1/4 hp, 110 and 223 volt ac. for a quarter horse, it's close to the size of a VW bug! the tank it was hooked up to was a separate 60 gal. fed through a 3/8" soft copper line. the owner said it would get up to 50psi after a half hour or so. almost no perceptible resistance to rotation. thought i'd see if anyone had any info on it before i open it up. i'll be doing about the same as you have done with your Pelton. thanks for your willingness to help at least. i just love messing with these old critters; bit of an old critter myself, i guess. i'll try to take more photos as i go along. my only real concern is any bearings or piston rings to have to size and locate. Reed


----------



## bernietech

good morning,

my pelton had a 1/4 hp ge motor originally. i upgraded to a free 1/2 hp cap start. again, as with yours, very little effort to rotate pump. after my rebuild i was all set, went from 35 psi to just over 100psi. after no use for a few months now I have nothing. no gauge reading, but a little tank pressure. no leaks, cleaned head again. I am thinking rings. your pump looks more robust than mine and about the same age. keep posting your progress as will I. we may both benifit.

bernie


----------

